
A beginner's cheat sheet for web development - jonhmchan
http://www.bentobox.io/
======
brd
The title and the pitch on the actual site are kind of disingenuous. This is a
collection of resources to learn web development. Its hardly a cheat sheet or
"everything you need to know".

A cheat sheet would be a succinct set of syntax/concepts/examples required to
get by.

Having said that, its a pretty website and its a worthy cause so please don't
take my critique too critically.

~~~
jonhmchan
Thanks for the feedback! Anything to add in terms of tech I'm missing or
better links?

~~~
brd
[http://learnpythonthehardway.org/](http://learnpythonthehardway.org/)

As far as tech, you're covering a lot of different topics. My knee jerk
reaction would be add more of the competitors (i.e. foundation since you have
bootstrap) but there's value in maintaining a smaller list of technologies
since this seems to be targeted at true beginners.

~~~
jonhmchan
Yeah I have this for ruby I think. Will add it in - or you can make the pull
request and put it in there!

[https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-
pages](https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-pages)

------
rryan
Hm, looks nice! The coloring of the columns doesn't seem to be meaningful in
any way I can come up with. I think it would make more sense if things were
grouped into categories (e.g. databases, web frameworks, frontend languages,
backend languages, style/presentation). If you use color I would make it
meaningful (e.g. represent order of learning things with color something?).

~~~
jonhmchan
Yeah there's been a ton of suggestions for what the colors should mean but I'm
leaning towards something like what you're suggesting!

~~~
Zaheer
The problem for me when I was beginning was not necessarily learning each
technology, but rather the glue between each. That is what I tend to find
confusing and is much harder to find resources for that clearly and
exclusively demonstrate how to bridge the different technologies. Would love
if you could add those type of items. For ex. I know Node, some Mongo, and am
a avid user of Heroku. Recently I was trying to set up a system using all
three and struggled quite a bit.

~~~
jonhmchan
Yeah - I know what you mean. When I first learned python, I had to figure out
on my own how to piece it together with mongo heroku and tornado. I'll look
into it!

------
donutdan4114
I'm not sure if the order is supposed to matter that much, but I feel like the
blocks should be ordered from easy to hard. Why is PHP at the end of the list?
Why is JSON so close to the front?

But yea, I just think the ordering could be better, still a nice resource!

~~~
briandear
It seems to be in order of relevance -- that would explain PHP being at the
end. :)

~~~
ShawnBird
What a zinger. Unfortunately a basic understanding of PHP is still required
for enough tasks that I would recommend learning it early on. It is also a
very forgiving beginner language that naturally segways nicely from
html/javascript.

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
Today's most trendy baristas have nothing but negative things to say about
PHP.

Programmers that use PHP would rebut, but they are too busy paying for their
drinks using money they make from actually shipping code.

~~~
bjpcjp
This needs to be on a shirt. (Probably in very small font.)

~~~
dylandev
I would use my money earned by shipping PHP code to buy that shirt, regardless
of ridiculously small font size. Para. 1 on front, Para. 2 on back.

------
liquidise
A good list so far.

The lack of XML though, in addition to JSON's claim of being the ubiquitous
data transfer format, seems a bit hyperbolic.

~~~
jonhmchan
You're right XML should definitely be on there. I was going to put something
in there with REST and SOAP with JSON and XML too. If you have suggestions for
where, please pull!

[https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/blob/gh-
pages/content.js](https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/blob/gh-pages/content.js)

------
Vivtek
Appears to be broken this morning. I see the template briefly, then nothing,
in Chrome and IE. Which is sad because it sounds really great.

~~~
Sprint
Sounds like a violation of rule #21: Don't use Javascript to load/render your
content text. It's idiotic. Thanks.

~~~
dylandev
And what do you use, Mr. Fancy Pants? Markup?! Psh, that's poppycock.

------
dsrguru
Only works for me in Chromium. Firefox is displaying "box.name" and
"box.description" instead of their values.

~~~
joshvm
Well, it doesn't degrade gracefully if you have js turned off (NoScript by
default here).

~~~
PeterisP
I have JS enabled and it doesn't show any useful content anyway
(win/Chrome29).

------
CmonDev
Where is knockout.js, SignalR, ASP.NET MVC, Azure?

Call it "hipsterbentobox.io".

PS: I am on BitBucket, I know it's not as hip as GitHub - sorry.

~~~
adamdavis
Also disappointed about the lack of ASP . MVC.net - but so it goes, I would
hope it wasn't being intentionally ignored out of some personal bias. Either
way, the site is still a pretty nice resource even if it fails to recognize
some stacks.

~~~
BigChiefSmokem
This is not the first time I've noticed this omittance on HN posts.

Even though ASP.NET is one of the biggest web development frameworks on the
planet, used by many, many companies, a lot of these so called web developers
pretend like it doesn't even exist. Have they even used C# I wonder?

The Microsoft grudge runs deep in Silicon Valley.

~~~
adamdavis
I've noticed this as well. It's unfortunate, I think, that I still run into a
lot of people who carry unfounded negative opinions on c# web development
simply because of their personal bias against Microsoft. But c'est la vie,
this is a common problem in the realm of programming, champion <your language
here> disregard <set of all other languages>.

~~~
mattyod
I can assure you all my prejudice towards c# web development comes from
experience.

~~~
adamdavis
Excellent. I can assure you that I wasn't including you in the set of people
whose prejudice doesn't come from experience.

------
eaurouge
Here's an idea. Let each box 'expand', perhaps to its own page. This way, if
you want to dig deeper, you can find more resources in the expanded box. You
can let users suggest resources with an 'add' button; users can vote for
resources so the best ones bubble to the top. You could take this further and
break each resource list into beginner, intermediate, advanced.

------
jonhmchan
OP here: in case anyone has suggestions, this is also on GitHub:
[https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-
pages](https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-pages)

Would love your feedback!

~~~
tagawa
You should have links to webplatform.org - this is a varied collection of docs
and tutorials contributed by browser vendors and other key web players, via
the W3C.

~~~
jonhmchan
Awesome - is it good for any particular technology or topic?

~~~
tagawa
JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SVG. Not proprietary technologies (Flash, etc.) and not
really server-side JS (yet).

------
scottrblock
I think the web would be a better place if you encouraged beginners to start
with the HTTP block, rather than HTML.

~~~
enriquepablo
I am happy I started with HTML. I composed a page, all full of blinks, and it
blinked! And then on to CSS, where I found :hover, and I was hooked. Then
javascript, python, and only after python and frameworks did I really need to
understand HTTP. What I mean is that if I had started with HTTP, I would just
have been perplexed, never hooked.

------
bpp4dt
I've always been looking for something like this to send to friends wanting to
learn to code. A couple of recommended

This step by step guide to learning Github:
[http://www.thinkful.com/learn/a-guide-to-using-github-
pages/](http://www.thinkful.com/learn/a-guide-to-using-github-pages/)

My first [hilarious] exposure to Ruby [http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-
guide/book/chapter-1.htm...](http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-
guide/book/chapter-1.html)

Eloquent Javascript [built in console with examples]:
[https://eloquentjavascript.net/contents.html](https://eloquentjavascript.net/contents.html)

If anyone's interested in some front-end web development sources:
[http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-sources-to-learn-
web-...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-sources-to-learn-web-coding-
in-a-short-time?share=1) [You won't need to make an account with this url]
[1st answer has the skills you'll need to learn with documentation and 2nd has
a great collection of resources for newbies]

~~~
jonhmchan
I could really use your help putting this on there! (All the sudden there are
so many changes to do haha)

Make a pull request if you can! [https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/blob/gh-
pages/content.js](https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/blob/gh-pages/content.js)

~~~
bpp4dt
will do! great job on this project :)

------
gravedave
Where's the content? I thought it's just my browser (Chrome), but on
browsershots it seems to be empty for most browsers. Is it a WIP?

------
dclowd9901
Hilarious to me that no one here gives a second thought of how intimidating a
list like this would be to someone first getting into web development. On my
initial scroll down the list, I first thought it was a tongue-in-cheek joke
("cheat sheet"? Lol) about the incredible range of things your typical full
stack developer needs to know to actually go from 0 to .com

~~~
dclowd9901
Constructive point: I like the color coding, but use it. Server: red,
database: yellow, app: blue.

Javascript: blue Postgres: yellow Nginx, Apache: red Django: purple Node: blue
Express.js: purple LAMP: white?

If that won't work, maybe shades of those colors for the various types

------
hodder
This is great! Thanks! As a beginner, figuring out what to learn, as opposed
to how to learn, is a struggle. This provides a pretty great roadmap and
explains how things fit together.

As for feedback, you could potentially add: -Hartl tutorial to the rails
section -Udacity to the python section.

~~~
jonhmchan
Udacity is my absolute favorite tutorial for python - added!

------
DanielKehoe
For Rails, the article "What is Ruby on Rails?"

[http://railsapps.github.io/what-is-ruby-
rails.html](http://railsapps.github.io/what-is-ruby-rails.html)

It's getting a lot of praise as a good starting point for beginners. (BTW I
wrote it)

~~~
jonhmchan
Awesome! I would love if you added it :)

[https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/blob/gh-
pages/content.js](https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/blob/gh-pages/content.js)

~~~
DanielKehoe
Done! Awesome to see an open source project to recommend resources. On a
bigger scale there is the Odin Project to create an open source web
development curriculum. It provides some of the "glue" to explain the
connections between the technologies.

[http://www.theodinproject.com/](http://www.theodinproject.com/)

------
marincounty
I think it's a great site. What I need is the "glue"(how all the different
programs, set of instructions) fit together.

I realize most website developement is not programming; it's following a lot
of directions. This is the reason I hated working with computers when I was
younger. I just wasen't interested in learning a bunch of man made terms that
seemed to change yearly. As older dude, I'm looking at it differently.

I still think there's got to be a better way of learning dynamic website
developement? I do like the idea of condensed teaching--like cheat sheets.

------
donniezazen
Sometime ago I finished Codecademy's Web Fundamentals. I learned enough to
understand what's going behind the scene but not enough to start hacking on my
own. Since then I have started learning Python, also on Codecademy. There's
Java for Android. And I would also like to learn C++/QML to hack my Arch
Linux/KDE box.

Is it common for programmers to be proficient(reasonably well) and also be
able to work on multiple projects requiring multiple languages at the same
time? Or do most folks learn many things but tend to work with one language on
one project.

------
granttimmerman
Awesome! I'd be great if the title of each language was a link to the
language's home page (if applicable) rather than having a <a>Home</a> in every
box.

~~~
jonhmchan
That is an EXCELLENT idea. If you can make the pull on github that would be
even better!

[https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/blob/gh-
pages/](https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/blob/gh-pages/)

~~~
granttimmerman
Okay! Just give me a few minutes..

Edit: Done! @see
[https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/pull/11](https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/pull/11)

------
colemanfoley
Cool. Thanks for putting this out there. I like it overall, but stepping
through the beginner's sequence by highlighting different squares doesn't work
great. Separate from the exhaustive glossary view, you could have "track"
views where you could guide beginners through different paths, like an all
JavaScript path that takes users from front-end stuff to Node to Heroku or
whatever. Like Codecademy's tracks. Beginners love that stuff.

------
MrBra
These kind of cheat sheets make order in my mind and motivate me to start
doing something, or at least reinforce the thought that hopefully sooner or
later I will!

In either case, thank you.

------
TallboyOne
Great stuff :)

Shameless plug for more of the same:
[http://pineapple.io/tags/all](http://pineapple.io/tags/all)

~~~
Zaheer
This is great! I thought Bentoboox was good but I feel like it s too narrowly
focused on learned each exclusive technology. I love how you have guides and
other resources that bridge the gap!

~~~
jonhmchan
It is definitely meant to be narrow. I think that a lot of beginners are
overwhelmed by how many resources there are for each piece (hence the <=3
links for each one).

I would love to put something in here for integration between each technology,
though I'm struggling to figure out how...

~~~
dylandev
How about a pane for "How to build a static HTML/CSS website" that hides all
panes but prerequisites? Then maybe one on how to build a dynamic site (raw,
no framework). Then to build an [x-framework] site. Then, the penultimate
pane, "How to build a scalable web application with automated infrastructure
(prereq: chef or puppet or whatev), advanced monitoring (prereq: Nagios, or
whatever that CustomInk/Etsy toolset is called), test-driven development
(prereq: Lang-appropriate testing libs), and continuous integration (prereq:
Jenkins)"

------
contingencies
Javascript based templating engines and the web don't necessarily mix. They
are ideal for mobile, intranets or other known environments, but not something
I'd use in this sort of environment. Right tool for the job.
[https://minus.com/ly4w7OtUMBvxX](https://minus.com/ly4w7OtUMBvxX)

------
bliti
The colors are off. Particularly the yellow. It is hard to read. The blue is
nice, could be a shade darker. The last square position is empty. Why not put
one there with links to your blog or whatever? Its prime real estate, because
the reader will flow into it. Having a blank space there takes away from the
design.

~~~
zanny
This. The boxes are bright, so you would want black text. In general, white
text goes with muted backgrounds, black text on bright backgrounds. This hurt
my eyes =\\.

Also, the page starts with black text on white background and transitions to
white on colored. I'd stick with one for consistency, in this case, black.

Here is what I mean, I just changed the box text color to black:
[http://i.imgur.com/ENnoGnv.png](http://i.imgur.com/ENnoGnv.png)

~~~
jonhmchan
That...looks good! I changed the text to be a dark gray. Should be updating
soon :)

~~~
bliti
I would also use a better font. Droid sans would work nicely (its on google
web fonts).

------
shire
I like this, you should include Udacity for the Python section. They teach
everything from Basic Python to web development to software testing and even
debugging. Can't find better resource for Python than
[https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)

~~~
jonhmchan
I was JUST about to do this. I love Udactiy's python course - since they take
you through everything and even teach you to build a search engine on the way!

------
loucal
IMO clicking rails should show sass also. It shows less which can also be used
with rails, but if I'm not mistaken sass is still the default. I'm sending you
a pull request now. I didn't remove less, I figured you could consider that
yourself, just added sass to rails.

~~~
jonhmchan
Merged!

------
shn
Interesting, I do not see anything other than a link to github page.
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50999755/Screen%20Shot%2...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50999755/Screen%20Shot%202013-09-21%20at%208.39.52%20AM.png)

~~~
nielssj
I get the same thing. It seems to be because "content.js" is lacking a comma
in some of the elements making it invalid JSON.

------
FLUX-YOU
Since a portion of beginners are interested in employment, I wonder how much
of this sheet needs to be 'filled in' to become employable at a minimum,
junior position?

I've found that the threshold between beginner -> employable is really fuzzy
and that's a bit frustrating.

~~~
recusancy
Can you build stuff that is useful and useable? That's the line. Not how many
boxes you can check off.

~~~
FLUX-YOU
"Well, I wrote a python script for this thing once..."

These are still subjective qualifiers though. Useful for who? Useable by which
audience? I can easily do both given no other constraints (especially ignoring
time). Useful and usable, but never used because chances are someone's done it
better and there's no reason to reinvent the wheel.

Other answers I've received have piled additional frameworks or languages on
top of what I already know, or suggest specific projects that encompass a wide
range of requirements.

------
filopodium
I'm not seeing any content and the console gives me:

"ReferenceError: CONTENT is not defined"

------
gremlinsinc
hey Just pushed some laravel links to This project. . I'm actually wanting to
start a dev boot camp her in Dayton that uses online learning resources to
teach the fundamentals.. i.e why reinvent the wheel... with pair coding and
real idea pitch sessions and learning while working on real startups that we
may also help get some traction. ie Dev boot camp meets coworking space meets
incubator/accelerator. this will be a great starting point for that... I
learned a lot of my coding skills from code academy, team treehouse, and code
school..and ruby koans..all are amazing resources.

~~~
dylandev
Can I ask for an argument in support of Laravel being the only PHP framework
on here? I think it's very "cool" (especially the Silex-esque routing), but
there's not a whole lot of Laravel jobs out there.

~~~
gremlinsinc
I think that would make some mad in the php community.. though I'd love to see
the whole lot of phpers get behind one framework like Ruby on rails or at
least a couple like symfony(since laravel is built on components from symfony
makes it important for the future of laravel), laravel, and possibly
Zend...There should also be a cleansing old php versions and frameworks and
spaghetti code since learning laravel I've become a much better coder and just
love coding.. before it was a major headache that I put up with.

------
shahed
I found out about this cool site a few days before it was posted on HN.

 _Pats self on the back_

~~~
kintamanimatt
D'oh! You missed out on incrementing your integer in a database!

~~~
d23
Your integer has been incremented by one for this comment.

------
state
I can't say how many times I have been asked 'How can I start learning to
build stuff for the web?' and wanted to give this as an answer. It's not
perfect, but it's on GitHub!

~~~
jonhmchan
Yessir! Please contribute! [https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-
pages](https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-pages)

------
robseed
Such a relief to see xml described as "An alternative to json".

------
jwallaceparker
Would like to see the Ruby micro-framework Sinatra on this list.

It's a great starting point for Ruby development and could be a good entry
point into Rails, which can be intimidating for a beginner.

~~~
selimthegrim
Seconding this. If I had started with Rails I might have been just turned off
by all the Active* gems it seemed had to know.

------
mrbad101
Why is ColdFusion always the ugly red-headed stepchild? I realize that the
amount of people using it in comparison to PHP is very low, but it still
exists! Can we get some love?

~~~
deadfall
What about C# and Java? These are widely popular with big companies with a lot
of money.

I think adding a "tools" section would be a little helpful for beginners, like
myself, to find out about. I use jsfiddle for online code edit a lot, and I
prefer Sublime Text 2 on my Mac and Netbeans on my PC workstation.

------
michalu
This is great, thank you. Some links for Scala:

Documentation: [http://www.scala-lang.org/](http://www.scala-lang.org/)
Twitter School for Scala:
[http://twitter.github.io/scala_school/](http://twitter.github.io/scala_school/)
99 problems in Scala:
[http://aperiodic.net/phil/scala/s-99/](http://aperiodic.net/phil/scala/s-99/)
Coursera with Martin Odersky:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/progfun](https://www.coursera.org/course/progfun)

------
deevus
Don't know if anyone else noticed this but I see the page template briefly
before the content is loaded in.

Can't say I've seen this for long enough to notice before.

------
dpratt
"Java, a popular programming language." \- that's basically best thing you can
say about it, but it also deserves a caveat on how awesome the JVM is.

------
supahacka
I don't see anything related to web development on this site. It's just an
empty page with a header, About Me and Pull request. What's going on?

------
nwg
Periods. Overused. In marketing. So much. Appears normal.

~~~
yogo
Ha! I've always felt that way about exclamation marks in a lot of marketing
copy. I can't help but think that the person that wrote it was coked up!! For
some reason it annoys me :)

~~~
nwg
I feel like i have to read period-ridden marketing in a really dramatic way.
In my head.

And if i'm not doing that, then i just have ideas. Separated.

------
officialjunk
iOS chrome: huge white popup with text "{{ boxes[more_index].name }}" Keeps
reopening after I close it... will have to check it out on a comp.

~~~
crucialfelix
its broken on desktop Chrome as well.

but I'm not sure why it go so many upvotes if nobody can view it. obviously
some people can.

Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected identifier content.js:627 ReferenceError:
CONTENT is not defined at new masterCtrl
([http://www.bentobox.io/javascripts/main.js:85:17](http://www.bentobox.io/javascripts/main.js:85:17))
at d
([https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angula...](https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angular.min.js:28:464))
at Object.instantiate
([https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angula...](https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angular.min.js:29:80))
at
[https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angula...](https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angular.min.js:53:80)
at
[https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angula...](https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angular.min.js:44:136)
at m
([https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angula...](https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angular.min.js:6:494))
at i
([https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angula...](https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angular.min.js:44:1))
at e
([https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angula...](https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angular.min.js:40:86))
at e
([https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angula...](https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angular.min.js:40:103))
at
[https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angula...](https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.0.8/angular.min.js:39:153)
angular.min.js:63

~~~
Toenex
Yep 'tis broken. I'm guessing site robustness isn't part of the cheat sheet.

~~~
dylandev
How does a syntax error have anything to do with robustness? Now if you had
mentioned something that made sense, like "testing" or "continuous
integration", then only the "'tis" would be irritating.

~~~
Toenex
Robustness - "the persistence of a system’s characteristic behavior under
perturbations or unusual or conditions of uncertainty". Changes like Chrome
versus IE; like 1 visitor versus 1000.

'tis.

------
gren
Good list indeed. But nothing about Play Framework?

------
dylandev
If you're going to include Laravel, which is built entirely on top of Symfony,
you may also want to include Symfony.

------
Grue3
Why is there vim and not emacs? Emacs is far better suited for web
development, especially with stuff like web-mode.

------
lbarrow
"SQL" is not a database.

~~~
jonhmchan
You're right - should change it to query language.

You can make the change directly too if you spot others!
[https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-
pages](https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-pages)

~~~
enriquepablo
"SQL" is not a query language.

~~~
roryokane
Are you being ironic or something? The very name SQL stands for Structured
Query Language.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SQL](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SQL)

------
pintglass
Nice page, Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to the layout, which is
strange.

------
jbro72
Code snippets in the JSON tutorial are blocked by ad-block plus in Chrome

------
maerF0x0
Lost all credibility (in my mind) when it pointed to w3schools

~~~
jonhmchan
Removed them all (except sql...still need a good one).

Any suggestions? [https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-
pages](https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-pages)

------
Splendor
nodeschool.io might be a nice addition to the node.js seciton.

~~~
jonhmchan
Cool! I'll look into it. Also add it directly if you like :)

[https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-
pages](https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-pages)

------
abhishekdelta
The site's broken.

------
IvanK_net
I recommend to avoid that website. That's why:
[http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bentobox....](http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bentobox.io)

~~~
gscott
If that is reason to avoid it, you should avoid this one too
[http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.co...](http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com)

------
nickthemagicman
Good stuff! Commenting so I don't forget about it.

------
Aldo_MX
I would rather hide blocks instead of graying them out.

------
konstantintin
everything about web development... apart from the two of the biggest
languages/platforms for web development.

~~~
briandear
And what are those two?

~~~
camus
Java. If you did not write a EJB, a servlet ,used hibernate , and lost
yourself with spring IOC, you are not a real developper ( sarcasm ).

~~~
jonhmchan
Added it in! Need suggestions for links though :)

[https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-
pages](https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-pages)

------
SamBoogie
Awesome, nice design too. Thanks for this

------
megrimlock
Does the color coding indicate anything?

------
akilism
Green Yellow Red coloring never fails.

------
hobolobo
Well done. A very well executed idea.

------
dhruvarora
Is it just me or is this site broken?

------
jdorw
descriptions about why I would want to learn each one would be helpful.

------
gesman
Add 'donate' button!

Great work

------
chevas
I was hoping to see GO

~~~
rdallman
I recently made this resource for a camp on learning Go with the end product
being an http server. If it's helpful I can repurpose it for general use. It's
a series of 2 quick tutorials currently, start here :
[https://github.com/rdallman/gofirst](https://github.com/rdallman/gofirst)

------
r0s
Django but no Drupal?

------
sebnukem2
Groovy? Grails?

------
known
Brilliant

------
hoonbae
beautiful

~~~
jonhmchan
omg hi hoon

------
burgerz
The thing I was most interested in was backbone, and it just links to the
original site. I mean the colors are nice but this is pretty much useless.

~~~
jonhmchan
I need suggestions for backbone! Any good links?

[https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-
pages](https://github.com/JonHMChan/bento/tree/gh-pages)

~~~
burgerz
This is what I started with, but it's incomplete -
[http://backbonetutorials.com/](http://backbonetutorials.com/)

------
AsymetricCom
Love all these new technologies that are hardly proven in production and many
have been proven to have fundamental design problems leading to security
issues that cannot be engineered around without breaking the flexibility
offered by the technology, such as PHP and Ruby.

JSON and XML are just data formats, there's nothing special to know about them
other than that a lot of stupid enterprises decided that they are standard now
so that's what you'll use. Considering that Javascript isn't even a defined
standard (although ECMAScript is) , I find the idea of a standard based on it
quite laughable.

This is more like a cheat sheet for farmland development, as requested by the
landowner. Bring your own tools and teach yourself how to use them, just don't
bring your own land unless you plan to forfeit it.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Considering that Javascript isn't even a defined standard (although
> ECMAScript is)

ECMAScript isn't a different language than Javascript, its just the name on
the standard for the language (IIRC, the name is because of the trademark Sun
had -- and Oracle now has -- on "JavaScript" [1].)

[1]
[http://tsdr.uspto.gov/#caseNumber=75026640&caseType=SERIAL_N...](http://tsdr.uspto.gov/#caseNumber=75026640&caseType=SERIAL_NO&searchType=statusSearch)

~~~
AsymetricCom
> ECMAScript isn't a different language than Javascript

That's not true, Javascript is what is implemented in various browsers under
the standards those developers choose to implement. If ECMAScript was the same
thing, then why would Mozilla bother licensing Javascript from Oracle?

Considering all these tools are just development platforms for THE WEB?
Shouldn't you be learning how the Web works so you know what you're actually
building? No mention anywhere here of ports, REST, SOAP, caching (like I
dunno, nginx which is now on what? like 75% of internet facing web hosts?)

These so called technologies are shit, as proven in various papers on the
subject. All you'll be doing is laying the groundwork for your enterprise to
get hacked and taken over by large corporations using older, more secure and
proven technologies.

~~~
dragonwriter
> If ECMAScript was the same thing, then why would Mozilla bother licensing
> Javascript from Oracle?

Trademarks are basically labels; what Mozilla licensed from Oracle (actually,
as I recall the history, what Netscape licensed from Sun and transferred to
Mozilla) is the right to use the trademark "JavaScript". It has nothing to do
with the actual language, just the label.

~~~
AsymetricCom
That's just more fuel for my argument. The fact is that the trademark is where
the value is, there is no value in the Javascript language. Every other day
there's another Javascript vulnerability because that is how it was designed.

[http://thehackernews.com/2013/09/internet-explorer-zero-
day-...](http://thehackernews.com/2013/09/internet-explorer-zero-day-exploit-
used.html)

